# Fox F46-719 Lathe



## JOHNB (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi all sorry to be a pain, still looking for a lathe, has anyone any info on this one, I am so:sad: :sad: :bangin: :icon_redface: :icon_redface:   :icon_confused: :icon_confused: :icon_confused: :icon_confused:


----------



## Brodie (Dec 16, 2006)

John,

I think you may have some model and manufacturer info mixed up. 46-719 although not valid is closest to Delta 46-715 (14" swing, 3/4 HP, reeves drive) full size lathe. Shop Fox seems to have a mini that is a clone of the Jet 1014. Shop Fox W1704 (http://www.factorynew.com/BrandFeatures.aspx?Brand=SHOP FOX)

I'm not sure what you're interested in turning, but here's a link to a comparison chart for different lathes put together by the AAW (American Association of Woodturners) http://www.woodturner.org/resources/LatheSpecs.pdf.

Depending on what you want to do, the lathe specs should give you a solid idea of what you might want to get. You may also want to join a nearby turning club, you can locate one at http://www.woodturner.org/community/chapters/

All that aside, I would steer clear of the Delta line, but Jet & Powermatic have great lines that take the abuse lathes are put through.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

how is a lathe not valid ???

*Fox F46-719*
http://www.poolewood.co.uk/acatalog/__SPECIAL_OFFER___FOX_F46_719_WOODTURNING_LATHE__.html

John if you are thinking of buying this one check out ebay on this link for price with delivery.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Woodturning-F...oryZ3126QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JOHNB (Aug 15, 2007)

*Fox 46-719 lathe*

Hi thanks for the replies. Would this be a good lathe for the DIYer, for turning bowls, boxes ect? The spec looks good for the price, I have been turning on a Tyme Cub for about 5 years, but need to upgrade to make it my main hobby has I get older!!!!! Has anyone seen a review on this lathe in any mags, has anyone got this lathe how, good or bad is it?:sad: :sad: :bangin: :bangin: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------

